# looking for hunting club



## TyT (Jun 3, 2009)

near houston peach pulaski dooly twiggs bibb macon jones or beleckly counties!


please help!



Thanks Ty


----------



## church (Jun 4, 2009)

I have three opening in monroe co. Off of hwy74 we have 672 a gas line two small creek off of the gas line.total member will be 626.00 dollars.call me 478-394-8817 thanks terry


----------



## c1blackboy (Jun 30, 2009)

We have 1100 acres in twiggs county right out side of houston county. It has DQM turkey hogs boat landing no drinking family oriented . 500 a year 478-319-1233


----------



## TRabern (Jul 23, 2009)

We have four openings on 387 acs in Wilkinson cty., Toomsboro GA. Mostly 13 yr old pines and hardwood bottoms. House with 5 bed rooms and fully equipped sure makes those rainy and cold days feel good. Deer, turkeys, and some hogs $700.00 Call Terry at 770-461-3292. No alcohol.


----------



## DoeMaster (Jul 24, 2009)

*Re: Looking for Hunting Club*

I just got an unexpected opening in our 1250 acre club in Houston County.  Contact me if you're interested.

Pat Patterson
(478) 542-3287 - cell
(478) 956-6916 - home
(478) 327-2102 - work


----------



## eric jones (Jul 24, 2009)

Have 700 acres in Monroe just south of Forsyth. Mostly hardwoods. 10 members total. Have had lease for 13 yrs. Harvest of 15-24 per yr. Not QDM, but not brown and down. $800 ea., several food plots. Easy access from I-75. Call Eric-770-677-1333 if interested.


----------



## Jon08 (Jul 25, 2009)

We have a club in Washington Co, it's about 10 miles from Sandersville, GA.  You can call 770-536-5627 if your interested.


----------



## vickers021007 (Jul 25, 2009)

We got 630 acres in dublin Trophy manage 10 member max with power water sewer and a bath house use pin board all stand are open dues 900.00 call 770-318-4286


----------



## chappy 16 (Jul 25, 2009)

*club*

Got 139 acres for lease or sale, good deer,and turkey. 12 an acre for lease or 650k for sale. 478-290-0495


----------



## tchunts (Jul 26, 2009)

I have 1500 ac in Terrell Co. looking for a couple of members. please give me a call 941-223-6935


----------



## JMB4JB (Jul 27, 2009)

Have 500 acres in Washington county near bartow if interested


----------



## TRabern (Aug 10, 2009)

Oochee Creek Club is looking for 5 -6 members 
Maximum of 10 members

Location: Toomsboro, Ga / Wilkinson County

Land: 
387 Acres 
Upland Pines with Hardwood Draws
All amenities included
Large 5 Bedroom Brick House

Rules:
No Alcohol 

Game:
Deer / Turkey / Hog

Cost:
$700 Per person for entire year. All seasons included.

Please call Ryan at 770-712-2393 for any questions 
or send email at Ryan3587@msn.com


----------



## BigBuckSlayer (Aug 27, 2009)

I have 245 acres QDM in twiggs county adjacent to imerys Kaolin plant and dry branch kaolin property. Awesome deer and turkey hunting. Need 2 more members to make 4 total. Been QDM for five years. call 478-803-4130 or pm me-thanks!


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 12, 2009)

We have 2 tracts of land 

140 acres on the Monroe/Crawford County line between Forysth and Roberta that we just leased this past week
and
380+ acres in the Juliette area that boarders the Ocmugee River and Rum Creek WMA.

Due to adding the 140acres we are adding 4 more memberships.

Family membership is 525.  

NOT Trophy managed but we do expect everyone to use ethical hunting practices and follow all ga laws.

if interested contact Charlie @ 770-775-5016 or 770-235-1687

time it running out!!! already missed one week end!!!!


----------



## duke13 (Sep 16, 2009)

pm sent


----------

